# fish finder/GPS mounting system



## billgrabau (Dec 26, 2017)

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. I joined this site about a year ago and finished a modification of my 1983, 14 foot semi-V Sea Nymph early this summer. I saw a lot of great mods and adopted many great ideas. I'm getting ready to add a fish finder/GPS for the upcoming season. This will be my first ff. I had a question about a recent mounting system I came across at fishfindermounts.com. It essentially turns your whole system into a portable set up. No drilling, gluing, etc. The unit clamps onto the gunwales and the transducer mounts magnetically to the hull. Has anyone used this system and how would you rate it? It's a bit pricey, but I'm not happy about drilling holes or gopping up the transom with glues. I fish electric only reservoirs, here in Maryland, so speed is not a problem in knocking off the transducer. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## bcbouy (Dec 31, 2017)

i'm interested in hearing as well.i picked up the magnetic transducer mount from wholesale sports outfitters when they had their closing out sale for a crazy cheap price.i figured they can't be worse than drilling into my transom on my brand new boat,as soon as the boat actually arrives i can try it out.now i'm looking into a transducer shield,as my last transducer bracket didn't live too long.i do like that they can also mount on the side as well. on my last boat the bow mounted trolling motor caused all kinds of interference at higher speeds.


----------



## Scott F (Dec 31, 2017)

I used to do a lot of fly-in trips to Canada. We used to make our depth finders portable to mount them on the boats the outfitters supplied us with. Using a 1x2 board, we’d mount the transducer to one end of the board then use a C clamp to hold the board on the transom. A 7ah rechargeable battery supplied the power, and a small tackle box held everything. Using screws and wing nuts, we’d mount the bracket on top of the box to hold the unit while we fished. While it isn’t the most sophisticated set up, it was inexpensive and functional.


----------



## Bob9863 (Dec 31, 2017)

I've made something like that, it makes sense for me, I swap so many boats around it can get real expensive buying all new electrics every time.
It also means you can buy one good set up and use it on multiple boats.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 1, 2018)

i did that on my last boat using square tube aluminum and a c clamp with the trans wire running up inside it. it looked cheap so i ended up screwing it to the transom eventually.if this magnetic thing doesn't work out ,i'm going with a spring back bracket and transducer shield.


----------



## Archie9283 (Jan 1, 2018)

FWIW...

https://youtu.be/53OyMYopUvw

^^^. This link is relevant. “Take-it-with” sonar.

Summary: caddy mount graph, 12v mini-battery, suction-cup transducer mount.

Rest of his channel is made up of good instructional fishing videos.


----------



## billgrabau (Jan 2, 2018)

Archie9283 said:


> FWIW...
> 
> https://youtu.be/53OyMYopUvw
> 
> ...



That's an interesting concept, but I'm not crazy about the suction cup to hold the transducer. I've never had much luck with suction, especially in cooler weather. Slightest dirt, debris or imperfection on the mounting surface and the seal goes. Some good stuff on the website. Thanks


----------



## JT12 (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't know about that system you mentioned, however, I have run a 12' jon for the past 10 years on all electrics. I installed a fish finder about 8 years ago and did drill holes in the transom - to this day I have not seen one drop of water come through the mount. 

Good luck.


----------

